# Hate the look of co2 bubbles in my tank



## Planted Bows (24 Sep 2017)

Hi all,

As title says really, I had the look of co2 bubbles in the water. It makes it look cloudy and not nice to look at.

My only issue I have HOB filter so I know the normal route of online diffuser is out but is there any other way to diffuse co2 in the water with the horrid bubbles?

Thanks in advance guys 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (24 Sep 2017)

Hi
U can use intank reactor  .But if the tank is small it will not be easy to hide it.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Sep 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> U can use intank reactor  .But if the tank is small it will not be easy to hide it.
> Regards Konsa


It's a 60liter tank 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (24 Sep 2017)

Hi
There was a small one I came across a while ago.
Aqua Medic reactor+
It is small and compact  motor powered intank reactor rated up to 1000l tanks
No idea how effective is it tho.
U will be able to see it on their website in CO2 equipment
Regards Konsa


----------



## colinquilliam1 (24 Sep 2017)

Hi planted
2 options i have seen work well. Easiest is plant infront of it to hide the bubble stream.
Option 2, if you cut a slice off the ornamental backing (juwel and fluval do different ones) you can disguise it that way too. Saw Oliver knott do one a few weeks ago and you could barely notice it was there. Plants are less hastle.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Sep 2017)

colinquilliam1 said:


> Hi planted
> 2 options i have seen work well. Easiest is plant infront of it to hide the bubble stream.
> Option 2, if you cut a slice off the ornamental backing (juwel and fluval do different ones) you can disguise it that way too. Saw Oliver knott do one a few weeks ago and you could barely notice it was there. Plants are less hastle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


The only issue I have is I use a small 600lph pump to circulate it around the aquarium to optimise my co2. I could remove the pump but then I would have dead spots and I feel the tank/plants wouldn't benefit as well? I know circulation is key, but also dialing in the co2 is a pain.

As my tank is open topped my HOB causes nearly no water surface movement. But within a few days the water level drops and then causes a nice ripple. I do top the tank up throughout the week as I find I can't get the desired co2 amount due to this. I have my co2 on 2 hours before lights and 2 hours before lights off. I would probably say I have 2bps. DC is dark green from lights on and then gradually goes lime green until co2 goes off and will stay lime green till lights off.

Thus co2 lark is driving me insane as I just want to get that balance everyine talks about. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinquilliam1 (24 Sep 2017)

I wouldnt panic too much about it buddy. I have 1000Lph filter for each tank. 76g and 60litre. My surface spray bars are just below the surface for movement. My co2 is split between both tanks so i dont worry too much about being accurate. Nice steady flow so my checker is green and my fish dont choke. Spray bar gives plenty of circulation for my co2. 

My advice has always been keep things simple. Its easy to get bogged down with advice but then everyone does it in their own way in the end. Your tank is looking good from when i first saw it so you are doing good in my eyes. 
Oh, and if its any consolation, i have a bit of algae trying to come up in my little tank. I just leave the lights out for a few days after squirting some hydrogen peroxide on it. Keep me posted and hope it helps. Hey and keep ya chin up!! 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## colinquilliam1 (24 Sep 2017)

My setup is extremely basic but it works for me 









Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Sep 2017)

Yeah maybe your right 


Here's the tank now. 



Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinquilliam1 (24 Sep 2017)

See...your carpet looks better than mine lol

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (24 Sep 2017)

I know there is a way to diffuse co2 using your HOB filter.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Sep 2017)

That's freshly planted  I hope for a carpet soon 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Sep 2017)

Sarpijk said:


> I know there is a way to diffuse co2 using your HOB filter.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


How? 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (24 Sep 2017)

Look it up online , search for HOB filter co2 diffusion. The basic idea is to feed the  co2 line to the intake.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukes (25 Sep 2017)

Hey planted bows! I use the JBL taifun, works great in my tank I swapped to this because I also hated the "sprite water"  look with all the bubbles, I also found it interesting to watch.
One tall plant and it's barely noticeable 










Sorry for a late answer and hope any information helps! 
Luke.


----------

